# Fake E-Mail oder nicht?



## TimoNRW (16 März 2006)

Guten Tag

Aufgrund einiger ermittlungen weisen wir Sie einmalig darauf hin,dass weiterer missbrauch unserer kostenlosen Komplett Gratis-Abos mit einer Strafanzeige geahndet und der Vorgang an die Staatsanwaltschaft zur weiteren Verfolgung weitergeleitet wird,da diese Aktionen ausschliesslich von ausgesuchten Kunden unserer Vertriebsgesellschaft genehmigt worden sind.



Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf diese Mail,da dieser Account nicht abgefragt und ausschliesslich zur Versendung verwendet wird.Bei fragen verwenden sie bitte unser Kontaktformular.


LG Hamburg 346/O 27/62   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Premiere TaskforceTeam
---------------------------------------------------

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Flags: 1001
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 15 Mar 2006 11:40:27 -0000
Received: from rly-ip01.mx.aol.com (EHLO rly-ip01.mx.aol.com) [64.12.136.18]
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx003) with SMTP; 15 Mar 2006 12:40:27 +0100
Received: from smtp-frr03.proxy.aol.com (smtp-frr03.proxy.aol.com [195.93.61.18])
	by rly-ip01.mx.aol.com (8.12.11/8.12.11) with ESMTP id k2FBeLlX020761
	for <[email protected]>; Wed, 15 Mar 2006 06:40:26 -0500
Received: from xx (ACB4279D.ipt.aol.com [172.180.39.157])
	by smtp-frr03.proxy.aol.com (8.13.5/8.13.5) with SMTP id k2FBXwAW015078
	for <[email protected]>; Wed, 15 Mar 2006 06:34:02 -0500
Date: Wed, 15 Mar 2006 06:34:02 -0500
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
From: "[email protected]"<[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: Premiere
X-Mailer: AnoMailer 3 - ht*p://come.t*/Norinco
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
X-Scanned-By: MIMEDefang 2.43
X-GMX-Antivirus: -1 (not scanned, may not use virus scanner)
X-GMX-Antispam: 5 (Score=4.639; FORGED_AOL_RCVD NO_REAL_NAME)
X-GMX-UID: fJhlZNEMeSEkcYMi93UhaXN1IGRvbwBr




[email protected] ist jeweils meine Emaiadresse.

Fake oder? Die Rechtschreibung schon.


----------



## sascha (16 März 2006)

Klingt nach Müll.


----------



## TimoNRW (16 März 2006)

X-Mailer: AnoMailer 3 - ht*p://come.t*/Norinco 

sagt doch eigentlich alles


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Fake E-Mail oder nicht?*

Mails in dieser Art haben eigentlich nur einen Zweck: Eine Bestätigung (in dem Fall über ein Formular), das Deine Mail Adresse auch wirklich existiert.... und dann geht die Spammerei nämlich erst richtig los.

Mein Tip: Weder Bestätigungslinks in e-mails (Abmeldelinks für angeblich bestellte Newsletters) noch irgendwo händisch seine gültige Mailadresse auf Seitenlinks eingeben, die in den Mails aufgeführt sind.


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Fake E-Mail oder nicht?*

Nachtrag: Es soll damit vielmehr geprüft werden, ob auch ein Leser der Mails da ist und die Mailbox nicht mittlerweile nur verweist herumliegt. Ob die Mailbox wirklich existiert oder nicht, sehen die Spammer, weil sie meist keine Rückmails akzeptieren, eh nicht. Die Mailerdaemon Fehlermeldung erreicht sie also nie. Somit müssen sie es auf diese Art prüfen.


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Fake E-Mail oder nicht?*

"verwaist" natürlich


----------

